# Skewers 316 + electropolishing



## hueberttix (Sep 15, 2018)

I have a cheap set of standard BBQ skewers which have lasted me for a couple of years irregular use, but find them rusting and discoloured.

I read that Stainless Steel 316 with a decent (18) Nickel and Chromium (10) content makes for a far more rust resistant coating. I also read that electropolishing makes stainless steel even more reliable, but have not seen any food skewers with this level of finish.

I am just looking to use them for drying out beef jerky in a domestic home oven, but I wanted them to be pristine for each use, does anybody know of where I could purchase something along these lines please?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 15, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/Master-Cook-...pID=41M1dPsFgSL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


----------



## hueberttix (Sep 15, 2018)

I forgot to mention that I am in the UK.

I see the same product on a UK listing, but without that detail:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Master-Coo...pID=41M1dPsFgSL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


----------



## salt and pepper (Sep 16, 2018)

I have made jerky in the oven just hanging them with paper clips. How do you use skewers?


----------



## hueberttix (Sep 16, 2018)

Actually, upon closer inspection it was written 18/8 to be fair, I just didn't read it properly! Still, nothing on electroplating, but perhaps I am asking too much.

You can see from one of my most recent experiments: https://ukbeefjerkytryouts.wordpress.com/2018/09/07/unagi-jerky-bonito/

Its a cleaner system than I should imagine paperclips, which would be a devil to clean.

But these skewers are patining in colour and reacting with iron when left wet and start to surface rust when left to dry.

I found the following:

https://www.wuesthof.com/international/products/Product-details/skewer-4361-30

But perhaps the one in the link above is more realistic price wise. However, while both are manufactured in China, I have to wonder why there is such a price gap with the German version?


----------



## blissful (Sep 16, 2018)

How about using bamboo skewers, 100 to a pack, inexpensive (here), throw away when done.
Soak them in the marinade to keep them moist.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 16, 2018)

I don't know that electroplating is necessary. All the metal skewers I've seen are a plain SS. I have these skewers and have never had an issue with rust. I use them on a gas grill.


----------



## hueberttix (Sep 16, 2018)

I used to use bamboo originally, but the thought of splinters in my meat didn't sit well with me. And I would have to discard them after each use, it seemed like a waste.

I just wanted to see if there were a pair with electroplating, why not, if it's going to be even more reliable.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 16, 2018)

salt and pepper said:


> I have made jerky in the oven just hanging them with paper clips. How do you use skewers?




Hey, that sounds logical to me Joey. Just throw the paper clips in the trash, right?


----------



## hueberttix (Sep 16, 2018)

I thought he meant bulldog clips


----------



## salt and pepper (Sep 16, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Hey, that sounds logical to me Joey. Just throw the paper clips in the trash, right?



  Yes, lol


----------



## caseydog (Sep 16, 2018)

hueberttix said:


> I used to use bamboo originally, but the thought of splinters in my meat didn't sit well with me. And I would have to discard them after each use, it seemed like a waste.
> 
> *I just wanted to see if there were a pair with electroplating, why not, if it's going to be even more reliable.*



If you go with quality stainless steel, no plating is necessary. From my experience in the automotive world, I didn't even know you CAN electroplate over stainless steel. Electroplating SS car parts would probably make other car guys wonder, "why?"

Just get some good SS skewers. That's what I use on the grill, and they clean up in the dishwasher, or with soap, water and a sponge. 

SS can discolor, but only if you get it REALLY hot. SS headers on a car discolor over time, but they get REALLY hot. You are not likely to ever cook at those kinds of temperatures. 

CD


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 16, 2018)

Electroplating can fail over time. Solid stainless won't. There will be no peeling and no rust.


----------



## caseydog (Sep 16, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> Electroplating can fail over time. Solid stainless won't. There will be no peeling and no rust.



Exactly! 

CD


----------



## hueberttix (Sep 17, 2018)

Thanks for the info on Electroplating (I might have meant "electropolishing"), I got it from here: https://www.marlinwire.com/blog/what-is-the-best-food-grade-stainless-steel

It looks at though the Germans win again, those Wüsthof cost from £2.50-£5.50, I am just now trying to find out why from the company. I don't cook on a high heat, in fact drying Jerky in the oven calls for the lowest possible temperature.

Will be back once I know what's going on with their steel..


----------



## caseydog (Sep 18, 2018)

hueberttix said:


> Thanks for the info on Electroplating (I might have meant "electropolishing"), I got it from here: https://www.marlinwire.com/blog/what-is-the-best-food-grade-stainless-steel
> 
> It looks at though the Germans win again, those Wüsthof cost from £2.50-£5.50, I am just now trying to find out why from the company. I don't cook on a high heat, in fact drying Jerky in the oven calls for the lowest possible temperature.
> 
> Will be back once I know what's going on with their steel..



I think that you may be over-thinking this. I don't think you need to spend a lot of time, and money, solving your problem. I think most of us are saying the same thing, go with SS. It doesn't have to be an expensive brand, it just needs to be SS. 

You are buying some new skewers, not a new car. 

CD


----------



## hueberttix (Sep 19, 2018)

Feedback from the Amazon UK seller of the linked skewers reveals the makeup of the alloy to be Stainless Steel 304, Ni>8.0%, Cr>17.0%.

Not as resistant to corrosion as 316, and with less Nickel as a result, but a result.

ref: https://www.amazon.com/Master-Cook-...pID=41M1dPsFgSL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


----------



## RPCookin (Sep 20, 2018)

hueberttix said:


> Feedback from the Amazon UK seller of the linked skewers reveals the makeup of the alloy to be Stainless Steel 304, Ni>8.0%, Cr>17.0%.
> 
> Not as resistant to corrosion as 316, and with less Nickel as a result, but a result.
> 
> ref: https://www.amazon.com/Master-Cook-...pID=41M1dPsFgSL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch



303 and 304 stainless is what is used for the fuel handling systems inside of a nuclear reactor to prevent any chance of corrosion.  Even a tiny spot of rust subjected to radiation will become contaminated.  If it's good enough for that, it pretty much has to be good enough for drying jerky.  

I was a machinist for 33 years and the only time I ever worked with 316 SS was for the internal parts of a large pump for something in the food industry.  That material is a pain in the rear to work with, which may explain why you don't see it too often, and generally only when it's actually necessary.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 20, 2018)

hueberttix said:


> Feedback from the Amazon UK seller of the linked skewers reveals the makeup of the alloy to be Stainless Steel 304, Ni>8.0%, Cr>17.0%.
> 
> Not as resistant to corrosion as 316, and with less Nickel as a result, but a result.
> 
> ref: https://www.amazon.com/Master-Cook-...pID=41M1dPsFgSL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch



Just curious. If you spend this much time on a $10 item, how long does it take you to buy a car?


----------



## hueberttix (Sep 20, 2018)

I don't drive. But when I do it will be a Jaguar XKSS:

https://www.twrreplicas.com/jaguar-xkss.html

Before you ask, about £125k


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 20, 2018)

hueberttix said:


> I don't drive. But when I do it will be a Jaguar XKSS:
> 
> https://www.twrreplicas.com/jaguar-xkss.html
> 
> Before you ask, about £125k




By chance you've stumbled upon my one true automotive love, the Jaguar XK-SS/D-Type. Sadly, I don't expect to have the $20 million or so it takes to buy one.


----------



## hueberttix (Sep 21, 2018)

The link points to a faithful reproduction company that will allow for the price quoted (GBP).

But before this thread decomposes, I am still going to report back on Wuesthof when I get words back.

I can confirm the following are indeed Stainless Steel 304:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B077N65...olid=1JHZKUKMBAPBE&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 21, 2018)

Those skewers look like just what you need.


----------



## hueberttix (Sep 21, 2018)

Well I had them down as my first choice, they are easy to maintain, but, I wanted to have a look at everything else available on the market.


----------



## hueberttix (Sep 21, 2018)

hueberttix said:


> The link points to a faithful reproduction company that will allow for the price quoted (GBP).
> 
> But before this thread decomposes, I am still going to report back on Wuesthof when I get words back.
> 
> ...



Further clarification back from the seller confirms the grade percentages of the stainless steel as: Nickel>9.0% and Chromium>19.0%

I am just waiting on Wuesthof now..


----------



## hueberttix (Sep 21, 2018)

hueberttix said:


> Feedback from the Amazon UK seller of the linked skewers reveals the makeup of the alloy to be Stainless Steel 304, Ni>8.0%, Cr>17.0%.
> 
> Not as resistant to corrosion as 316, and with less Nickel as a result, but a result.
> 
> ref: https://www.amazon.com/Master-Cook-...pID=41M1dPsFgSL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch




In fact, an update from the manufacturer increases the percentage:

Ni= 8~10% and Cr= 17~19%.


----------



## caseydog (Sep 21, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> By chance you've stumbled upon my one true automotive love, the Jaguar XK-SS/D-Type. Sadly, I don't expect to have the $20 million or so it takes to buy one.



Those are two separate cars, technically. TheXKSS is the street version of the D-Type. If you want and XKSS, better have a big piggy bank. The fetch over ten-million bucks. 

CD


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 21, 2018)

caseydog said:


> Those are two separate cars, technically. TheXKSS is the street version of the D-Type. If you want and XKSS, better have a big piggy bank. The fetch over ten-million bucks.
> 
> CD



I realize the XK-SS is the street version of the D-Type racer. I'd be happy with either but sadly don't have that many millions available to indulge my fantasies.


----------



## hueberttix (Oct 22, 2018)

I have finally extracted the following from Wüsthof about the metal content of three of their skewers:


• 4361 / 30 cm (11 ½")
• 4361 / 25 cm (10")
• 4369 / 30 cm (11 ½")

ref: https://www.wuesthof.com/international/search/index.jsp?q=skewer


All three conform to the 1.4016 stainless steel standard (430) to have a Chromium content similar to that of stainless steel 316 at 16%~18%, but with no Nickel content, cutting costs.

ref: https://www.steel-grades.com/Steel-Grades/Stainless-Steel/1-4016.html


The official looking links on Amazon are not, apparently. But it looks like they are selling the same product, otherwise get them from a verified outlet.



In conclusion:

• ELFRhino 11" Stainless Steel Skewers
Grade: 304 (Nickel>9.0% | Chromium>19.0%)
Quantity: x6
Price: £8.99


• MASTER COOK Kabob 12" Stainless Steel Skewers
Grade: 304 (Nickel>8.0% | Chromium>17.0%)
Quantity: x12
Price: £13.99

• Wüsthof 4361 Stainless Steel Roasting Spit 30cm
Grade: 340 (Nickel: 0% | Chromium>16.0-18.0%)
Quantity: x1 ?
Price: £5.50


My money is on the ELFRhino brand as Master Cook has some dodgy supply/consistency/product quality issues reported in their feedback, while Wüsthof are too expensive.


I hope this helps.


----------



## hueberttix (Sep 20, 2021)

Revisiting this thread after stumbling across something that may well have solved my journey, I take inspiration from hydrophobic mesh grating:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1c7axLKvsA4


The only issue is that the layer applied likely isn't food safe. However, there is a method that can be applied directly to the metal, using a femtosecond laser, which etches a design to leave the surface hydrophobic:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLegmQ8_dHg


----------

